
One space between each sentence, they said. Science just proved them wrong - patrickmay
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/05/04/one-space-between-each-sentence-they-said-science-just-proved-them-wrong-2/
======
tfehring
Dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16999962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16999962)

